# Rocky!!!



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I lost Rocky three years ago November and I hav't been able to talk about it


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

i really miss him and WE so loved him!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

well I do feel really bad but we buried my daughters dog that grew up with Rocky just a few weeks ago and her nsme was "Amber" and we really loved her too!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I sometimes even when I lost my first dog how that could take part of a human but I think know I know, but I did know becacuse they r ur family!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I am so heart broken, I wish u all well and THANK YOU!!!! Goodbye


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I have missed u all, and I am so sorry. I have a small handful of gs and maybe one day (doubt it) I might work a dog again, I do on my own and that's just me . I don't feel so good right now


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I never knew it could b this hard, I really miss my dogs!!!


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

oh my I fell apart here but this is also where I started, I will never ever recover what I lost, none of us will but I do and always hope , We will God Bless!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't think we ever truly recover from the loss. We carry on with our lives and we still love, but we always miss the ones not there.
Sheilah


----------

